# Ertl replacement parts



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm getting ready to start an AMT-Ertl "A" model and was wondering if anyone know where I might being to get replacement parts molded in clear. I'm looking for the inboard grills, deflector dish and impulse deck/crystal. I"ve looked on federation models and DLM but they are all colored. Thanks!


----------



## Raist3001 (Oct 23, 2003)

hell_fighter_8 said:


> I'm getting ready to start an AMT-Ertl "A" model and was wondering if anyone know where I might being to get replacement parts molded in clear. I'm looking for the inboard grills, deflector dish and impulse deck/crystal. I"ve looked on federation models and DLM but they are all colored. Thanks!


Send DLM an email. He may be able to cast your parts in clear for a few bucks more.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

ERTL? Really?

Gads.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, some of us still like those old kits.


----------



## hell_fighter_8 (Oct 4, 2005)

I guess I'm "building" up to the polar light version. Besides, I picked up the Ertl A, B, & D all for about $30 and I all ready had an E and a C unbuilt.


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

That sounds like a pretty good deal. Nothing like a pile o parts to dig in to.

I sold my ERTL parts a few weeks ago - sorry about that...


----------

